# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Play Something Horrible 2019

## Taro

*Play Something Horrible 2019*




Bienvenue dans la Play Something Horrible, l'initiative visant à tester des jeux développés dans le cadre de la gamejam "Make Something Horrible" pour Canard PC.
Des tests, des screenshots, des analyses capilotractées, des suggestions pour rendre les jeux plus moins bons ou encore moins mal ratés, et moins de la moitié d'entre vous a seulement vu la moitié de ce qui n'a pas encore été à moitié fait.

Des canards fort courageux ont entamé une dangereuse épopée visant à tester les jeux réalisés au cours de cette gamejam, pour ensuite pondre des magazines clandestins architecturés autour de ces tests.


Magazines disponibles

*Horsery Canore Pécé : Play Something Horrible 2019*
Hors-série clandestin, comprenant un édito, un petit disclaimer/récap, un test pour chaque jeu de la gamejam, ainsi que de vraies fausses publicités.
Par Grhyll et Taro (mwa !).


Projets en cours

*Horsery Canore Pécé Play Something Horrible : Version alternative*
Hors-série clandestin également, un Google Docs est disponible ici pour indiquer quel(s) jeu(x) vous allez tester : GDocs HS Canore Pece
Par Pollux et DDMagnetiques.

----------


## Taro

[Réservé]

----------


## DDMagnetiques

[Réservé aussi, tiens... Y a pas de raison]

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour,
Ceux qui veulent contribuer à la liste des tests peuvent ajouter leur contribution ici :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Zerger

Sympa ce topic  ::): 

J'ai pas mal de jeux en cours, mais je vais essayer de trouver un peu de temps pour faire quelque tests  ::):

----------


## Taro

'Tain mais les gars vous partez loin là, ma propale, c'était de tester UN jeu chacun, et ce parmi les jeux des autres testeurs. Là si on en teste 15, déjà je comprends que les gens aient dit qu'ils avaient pas le temps, et ensuite, comment on va faire si on est plusieurs à tester les mêmes ?
 ::huh::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Ça serait vraiment pas très sympa... Mais... J'ai envie de faire une critique du mien pour rester dans la non-adaptation de l'objectivité...

----------


## Grhyll

Je suis en train d'essayer de lancer Twitch Chat Battle de Louck, si j'y arrive (c'est pas gagné), y aura-t-il quelques bonnes âmes pour venir faire un tour sur ma "chaîne Twitch" pour le tester ? https://www.twitch.tv/grhyll (Peut-être live d'ici une dizaine de minutes, si OBS finit un jour de tester ma bande-passante).

Edit : eh bien j'ai enfin réussi à lancer le stream, le jeu est là et tout, mais... quand j'appuie sur "Play" ou "Quitter" sur l'écran d'accueil ça ne fait rien ^^'

Edit 2 : Bon, ben j'ai arrêté le stream, ça me bouffe ma data pour rien, le jeu ne répond pas ^^'

----------


## Louck

Ah c'est moche, des personnes ont téléchargés le projet, mais personne m'a prévenu qu'il y avait ce bug  ::(: .

Je l'ai corrigé, je pense que ca fonctionnera mieux maintenant.

----------


## Grhyll

Ca roule ! Je suis live, si jamais quelqu'un passe par ici prochainement : https://www.twitch.tv/grhyll

----------


## Taro

Vu qu'il y a plusieurs trucs qui se lancent en même temps, et comme je le disais à Pollux, on va peut-être avoir droit à une grande quantité de tests et même, qui sait...
...une guerre entre plusieurs rédactions clandestines !
 :Vibre: 

Je m'emballe mais ce serait trop bien !  :Vibre:

----------


## Pollux568

Hop !
Nouveaux ajouts :
Stalingrad
La grenouille
Monochromic
Black Mirror (nouvelle version)

20:40 par Didier Deschamps Magnétiques (une description à la fois drôle et poétique - je me suis permis d'ajouter un screenshot)

A vous de compléter maintenant !
(aller Zerger !  :;):  )




> Ca roule ! Je suis live, si jamais quelqu'un passe par ici prochainement : https://www.twitch.tv/grhyll


Pas de vidéo enregistrée ? (rien vu dans l'onglet "vidéos" de twitch)

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> 20:40 par Didier Deschamps Magnétiques (une description à la fois drôle et poétique - je me suis permis d'ajouter un screenshot)


YES !

J'étais sur mon téléphone, je n'ai pas pu faire de screenshot. Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Grhyll

> Pas de vidéo enregistrée ? (rien vu dans l'onglet "vidéos" de twitch)


Houlà hoho non ça ne m'a pas traversé l'esprit ! En passant je me suis aussi affiché sur le Discord en essayant de rameuter les gens depuis le channel Emission, c'était sympathique.

----------


## LeRan

> Hop !
> Nouveaux ajouts :
> Stalingrad


Ooooh, je viens de lire la description de Stalingrad, je suis tout ému, j'en ai encore les yeux qui brillent ! J'ai mis tout mon coeur dans ce jeu qui, j'ose le dire, est le troisième meilleur jeu que j'aie jamais créé (sur trois en tout).

Je me demande combien de joueurs auront compris les références subtiles à ce que disent parfois les allemands quand on les dégomme - pour ne pas laisser durer le suspense, ce sont des thèmes ultraclassiques de Nacherzählung de quand j'étais au lycée, mais pour saisir l'astuce il faut 1) avoir mon âge et 2) avoir fait allemand, ce qui laisse pas grand monde au final.

Je me demandais aussi combien de personnes iraient voir la version anglaise pour savoir comment j'avais traduit l'excellentissime jeu de mots du début. Une au moins, manifestement  ::):  (note : c'est exactement la même astuce en russe pour ceux qui se demandaient)

En revanche je m'inscris en faux par rapport à une assertion scandaleuse : mes sprites pourlingues sont parfaitement bien détourés  :nawak: 

Maintenant je me sens une obligation morale de rédiger quelques tests... faut voir si je trouve un peu de temps et d'inspiration...

----------


## Pollux568

> En revanche je m'inscris en faux par rapport à une assertion scandaleuse : mes sprites pourlingues sont parfaitement bien détourés


Quoi ? Moi, j'aurais écrit que c'était mal détouré ? :D Mais mais mais, jamais :D
J'avais pas remarqué ce que disaient les soldats dégommés ceci dit (et pourtant j'ai fait allemand LV1). Je vais réessayer.




> J'ai mis tout mon coeur dans ce jeu qui, j'ose le dire, est le troisième meilleur jeu que j'aie jamais créé (sur trois en tout).


 ::XD::   ::XD::   ::XD:: 

Bref, sinon :
ajout de Misérables Total Destruction (screenshot à venir).

----------


## LeRan

> Quoi ? Moi, j'aurais écrit que c'était mal détouré ? :D Mais mais mais, jamais :D


Mouais. On va dire que j'avais mal lu la première fois.  :tired:

----------


## Kody

Allez jouer à Prosper le purineur, vous allez pas être déçu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Taro

Nah mais on peut pas tous les tester, ce serait dommage de mâcher le travail de la rédaction de CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Aloors je vous ai préparé une ptite surprise avec un coup de main de Taronyu27, à savoir un faux hors-série Canard PC avec des tests de tous les jeux de la jam  ::):  Voilà voilà : https://grhyll.itch.io/play-something-horrible-2019

----------


## Taro

Le voici enfin  :Mellow2: 

Je crois que tu as utilisé l'opérateur ++ sur mon pseudo dans ton post  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah désolé, je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé :D

----------


## Zerger

Oh merde, c'est super bien fait je trouve  ::O:  Ca a du vous prendre pas mal de temps !

Bravo à vous !

Edit: Bordel, j'avais pas pensé à la possibilité de renifler le slip !  :^_^: 
Bon en pratique, c'est chaud de devoir gérer toutes les situations possibles. En tout cas merci, pour le retour

----------


## Taro

Merci, bravo surtout à Grhyll qui a trouvé le courage de jouer à tout pendant que je m'éclatais à faire de fausses pubs parodiant de super jeux.  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Merci :D




> Edit: Bordel, j'avais pas pensé à la possibilité de renifler le slip ! 
> Bon en pratique, c'est chaud de devoir gérer toutes les situations possibles. En tout cas merci, pour le retour


Je me doute bien ouais, d'autant que j'imagine que chaque personne a sa propre notion des interactions qui devraient être évidentes ^^'

----------


## Calys

Wow  ::o: 

Bravo à vous, j'ai lu quelques tests c'est vraiment génial  ::lol::

----------


## Taro

Grhyll, tu me feras penser à modifier l'op pour y mettre le lien de ce HS Canore Pece !

----------


## Taro

Je donnerais bien un coup de pouce à _Canore Pécé Horsery Version Alternative_, ça passe si je teste encore le même jeu ?
Sinon, vous avez une suggestion de jeu en particulier ?

Au passage, l'OP a été mis à jour pour présenter les deux magazines existants (à ce jour).
C'est encore un topic embryonnaire, mais qui sait, d'année en année, on aura ptet de plus en plus de magazines chaque année, et la liste s'étendra !
 ::lol::

----------


## deverdeb

> Aloors je vous ai préparé une ptite surprise avec un coup de main de Taronyu27, à savoir un faux hors-série Canard PC avec des tests de tous les jeux de la jam  Voilà voilà : https://grhyll.itch.io/play-something-horrible-2019


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

Que du très bon. Merci !

Par contre, avoir réussi à tester en profondeur chaque jeu relève de l'exploit.
Car il y a vraiment quelques perles...  :Splash: 

... Mince, par contre y'a pas la blague de l'ours.

----------


## Taro

Parlons peu, parlons bien : tu vas précommander Chorizo Lapin Grogne ou pas ?  :Emo:

----------


## LeRan

> Aloors je vous ai préparé une ptite surprise avec un coup de main de Taronyu27, à savoir un faux hors-série Canard PC avec des tests de tous les jeux de la jam  Voilà voilà : https://grhyll.itch.io/play-something-horrible-2019


Ce vrai faux hors série est surpuissant ! Même l'édito et tout !  ::o: 




> Annaud 2019


Je l'ai pas vue venir celle-là !  :^_^: 

Ah, à propos du test de Stalingrad, c'est pas trois camarades qu'on a pour nous aider, c'est quatre : si tu étais parvenu au grade suivant le jeu serait devenu (un peu) plus facile avec la tankiste, qui avec son T34 customisé aide vachement à se débarrasser du char ennemi (un Pz III E pour les esthètes, je soigne ma documentation).

Bon comme quoi j'avais volontairement boosté la difficulté en partant du principe que je suis nul aux jeux de tir et qu'il fallait que j'arrive à peine à le terminer si je voulais qu'il soit un minimum intéressant, mais j'aurais ptêt dû y aller un peu plus doucement sur le mode facile  ::): 

*Moralité :* hé les gonzes de Canard PC, si vous lisez ces lignes, embauchez cet homme et donnez lui de gré ou de force des sommes d'argent indécentes. D'une part, Dieu vous les rendra, et d'autre part, il les mérite.

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Merci d'avoir testé mon jeu pas fini et désolé pour le ragequit :D

----------


## Grhyll

Honnêtement c'était plutôt chouette à faire, tout ça ^^ Ca permet de voir pas mal de trucs que j'aurais sûrement manqué sinon (même si c'est sûr qu'il restera toujours des trucs que j'ai ratés !)  ::):

----------


## Louck

Franchement, chapeau.
Ca vaut l'écriture de nos rédacteurs préférés.



Merci encore  ::): .

----------


## Taro

:Emo:

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah non c'est trop  ::sad::  Mais merci  ::lol::

----------


## Chk

Trop cool pour tous les tests !  ::o: 

Ah la la, t'étais vraiment proche avec le cercle que tu as mis en capture d'écran dans Al le Chimiste ! You got the spirit, mais y a un ou deux points à améliorer sur la technique de dessin  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Je suis admiratif devant l'effort - et le résultat, bravo !

Tiens, au passage Grhyll : as-tu remarqué que les fichiers de monochromix contiennent pleeein d'assets (des arrières plans, des sprites, des fichiers audios...). Je sais pas si c'est volontaire...

----------


## Grhyll

J'avais lu ça dans ton test avant de faire le mien à vrai dire ! Je voulais en parler et finalement vu la nature spéciale du test j'ai pas eu la place ^^'

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Punaise, c'est mégatop ce truc ! Bravo a vous !

----------


## Taro

Bon Grhyll, y'a un marché là. On se lance dans la rédaction d'un magazine ? Dans l'édition de jeux pourris ?  :Bave:

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Aloors je vous ai préparé une ptite surprise avec un coup de main de Taronyu27, à savoir un faux hors-série Canard PC avec des tests de tous les jeux de la jam  Voilà voilà : https://grhyll.itch.io/play-something-horrible-2019


Un grand merci pour ce travail, quelle richesse, quelle élégance, quelle générosité. 
C'est super gratifiant en plus d'être inspirant...

Après concertation, je pense que mon équipe et moi même allons rebondir sur cette brillante initiative, et tenter de rendre hommage à vos différentes propositions merd... MERVEILLEUSES, et ce à notre façon. 

Je reviens vers vous vendredi pour confirmer ça et vous en dire plus mais si tout se passe bien je vous donne rendez-vous ce week-end sur Twitch  :B):

----------


## Grhyll

Oh cool :D Préviens à l'avance ! 
(Et euh... c'est laquelle ta participation, par contre ? J'ai pas retrouvé ton pseudo forum sur Itch.io, ni trace d’aveux sur le topic MSH ^^')

----------


## Taro

Moi j'ai compris de ce message que Punky n'était pas un participant, mais allait proposer un stream où nos jeux seraient testés.

----------


## Grhyll

Ahh je crois que j'ai juste ultra mal interprété "C'est super gratifiant en plus d'être inspirant...", j'avais pris ça comme "c'est cool de voir que mon jeu a pu inspirer un article" ^^' Mais ce que tu dis se tient :D

----------


## Taro

En fait nos deux interprétations se valent, il est possible que les deux soient justes : Punky pourrait avoir proposé un jeu ET en parallèle s'apprête à organiser un stream.

Quoi qu'il en soit c'est cool aussi de faire des streams des jeux de la jam, si une date et une heure sont fixées, je peux mettre le lien qui va bien dans l'op. Pour ce que ça vaut
 ::P:

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Ahh je crois que j'ai juste ultra mal interprété "C'est super gratifiant en plus d'être inspirant...", j'avais pris ça comme "c'est cool de voir que mon jeu a pu inspirer un article" ^^' Mais ce que tu dis se tient :D


Nan nan, je confirme que ça fait super plaisir de lire une review de qualitay sur un jeu qu'on a fait  ::wub:: 

Et comme je partage avec vous l'attente des résultats, et par anticipation, la probable frustration de ne pas être diffusé lors de l'émission, je tente avec l'aide de fidèles compères, de partager cette gratitude à des canards qui n'ont pas démérité.

Effectivement j'ai choisi d'en parler ici ou mon pseudo est différent, je vais garder ça secret dans un premier temps  ::ninja::  et voir comment on pourrait amener ça pendant le stream.

----------


## Calys

> Effectivement j'ai choisi d'en parler ici ou mon pseudo est différent, je vais garder ça secret dans un premier temps


Holala, tout ce mystère  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai fait mention du Horsery dans le Newspeek hebdromadaire  :;): 

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-5/

Et j'ai bien l'intention de publier mon test de tous ces magnif... origina... particuli... enfin de ces abominations videoludiques quoi  ::ninja:: 

Ça n'atteindra pas le niveau de Grhyll mais je m'ai bien marré à me taper tout le cru 2019 de cette jam de l'enfer  :Mellow2:

----------


## LeRan

> Holala, tout ce mystère


Moi j'aime pas les mystères  ::|: 

Excellente idée au demeurant cette émission sur twitch, en plus ça me donnera une occasion d'enfin comprendre ce qu'est twitch  ::lol::

----------


## Grhyll

Moi j'aime bien les mystères  ::lol:: 

Et ouais j'ai vu ça Ruvon, c'est super chouette, merci  :^_^:  Hâte de lire tes tests :D

----------


## PunkyChunkie



----------


## Zerger

Excellent  :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

::lol:: 
(Et j'en conclus donc que ta couleur préférée est le bleu ?  ::trollface::  )

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> (Et j'en conclus donc que ta couleur préférée est le bleu ?  )


Le coupable de cette fuite a été fouetté au RJ45. Mais je n'en attendais pas moins du rédac chef de Canore Pécé (horsery) quelle perspicacité  :;):  !

Donc nous vous invitons ce soir (quelque chose comme 20h ? Oui c'est bien 20h) pour une ""émission"" d'une qualité comparable au contenu qui sera évoqué !

Ça sera ICI !

Et nous vous en dirons un peu plus une fois sur place.

----------


## Taro

La date dans le trailer a un mois d'avance, non ?  ::siffle:: 

(Mais sinon, joli logo, c'est cool comme animation, j'aime bien !)

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah j'avais même pas fait gaffe que la date était mauvaise, un point supplémentaire :D
Faites de la pub sur le Discord ! (Mais pas de façon sauvage dans le channel des streams comme moi, dans général ou demandez l'autorisation à un modo :') )

----------


## Taro

Un peu dég que la connexion en montagne soit si légère, j'ai pas pu regarder le stream confortablement, ça tourne à 0.01 fps  ::sad:: 

Je verrai sur le replay ce que ça donne  ::):

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Un peu dég que la connexion en montagne soit si légère, j'ai pas pu regarder le stream confortablement, ça tourne à 0.01 fps 
> 
> Je verrai sur le replay ce que ça donne


C'est particulièrement inaudible tu es prévenu, mais merci à toi d'avoir tenté.

Et merci à tous ceux qui se sont aventuré sur cet épisode chaotique  :WTF:  ! Toutes nos excuses pour ces improvisations techniques, on s'est (malgré tout) beaucoup amusés de notre côté, et on pense renouveler l'expérience le week-end prochain ! 

En espérant faire ça de façon moins maladroite à défaut d'être maîtrisée  ::siffle::  

Merci encore  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est particulièrement inaudible tu es prévenu, mais merci à toi d'avoir tenté.
> 
> Et merci à tous ceux qui se sont aventuré sur cet épisode chaotique  ! Toutes nos excuses pour ces improvisations techniques, on s'est (malgré tout) beaucoup amusés de notre côté, et on pense renouveler l'expérience le week-end prochain ! 
> 
> En espérant faire ça de façon moins maladroite à défaut d'être maîtrisée  
> 
> Merci encore


L'idée était très sympa, et le son ça allait mieux après quand vous êtes passés au micro casque à la main  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

C'était chouette ouais  ::):  Avec un son un peu plus stable (et, mais c'est un avis perso, une fréquence un peu plus réduite sur les blagues phalliques), je reviens le week-end prochain !

(Par contre si vous voulez plus de monde, faut plus de com !)

----------


## Taro

> C'est particulièrement inaudible tu es prévenu, mais merci à toi d'avoir tenté.
> 
> Et merci à tous ceux qui se sont aventuré sur cet épisode chaotique  ! Toutes nos excuses pour ces improvisations techniques, on s'est (malgré tout) beaucoup amusés de notre côté, et on pense renouveler l'expérience le week-end prochain ! 
> 
> En espérant faire ça de façon moins maladroite à défaut d'être maîtrisée  
> 
> Merci encore


En vrai je comprends pas trop, la connexion est plutôt bonne en temps normal, juste après j'étais à 1.6 Mo/s sur un téléchargement. Rien de fou mais pour un ADSLv2 de montagne c'est propre, et pour moi, ça devrait permettre de mater un flux vidéo en 720p30, c'est peut-être le fait d'avoir du 720p60 et éventuellement un soucis plus vicieux au niveau de la latence de la connexion... va savoir...

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> (Par contre si vous voulez plus de monde, faut plus de com !)


On hésite un peu, je sais que c'est censé faire saigner des yeux et des oreilles mais j'aimerais être un poil plus sûr de notre installation pour que tout le monde puisse passer un moment sans (trop) souffrir.

Merci énormément pour vos retours positifs  ::wub:: .

----------


## Louck

Ca serait bien d'être prévenu quelques jours plus tôt pour le stream. J'étais pas présent aujourd'hui, mais si je savais qu'il y avait un stream, j'aurais pu trouver du temps  :;): .

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Ca serait bien d'être prévenu quelques jours plus tôt pour le stream. J'étais pas présent aujourd'hui, mais si je savais qu'il y avait un stream, j'aurais pu trouver du temps .


Yep ! On prévoit le prochain pour dimanche 10 même heure (environ 20h), histoire de profiter du lundi férié  :;):

----------


## Taro

Ah, normalement là je serai avec ma connexion habituelle  ::lol::

----------


## LeRan

> Yep ! On prévoit le prochain pour dimanche 10 même heure (environ 20h), histoire de profiter du lundi férié


On peut avoir le programme à l'avance, que je puisse dire à ma maman d'allumer sa télé quand son fils sera à l'honneur ?

----------


## Pollux568

> Ca serait bien d'être prévenu quelques jours plus tôt pour le stream. J'étais pas présent aujourd'hui, mais si je savais qu'il y avait un stream, j'aurais pu trouver du temps .


Idem, j'ai vu l'annonce qu'une fois le stream terminé ^^
Bref, j'essaierai d'être là dimanche  ::):

----------


## MrShibby

J'ai regardé la rediff, c'était sympa et en plus je découvre des bugs features.
J'essaierai de regarder ça en direct dimanche.

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Bonsoir,
Si tout se passe bien, on sera en live d'ici une petite heure.
A tout de suite  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Oh j'avaizoublié ! Ca va être compliqué pour moi du coup, je serai là par intermittence ! Et je remets le lien : https://www.twitch.tv/streamsomethinghorrible

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Merci à tous pour ce moment  ::lol:: 
Et pour ceux qui nous auraient ratés :
Le Replay

----------


## Taro

De mon côté j'ai finalement eu du monde le dimanche soir, du coup à la fois malheureusement et heureusement je n'ai pas pu vous regarder.  ::sad:: 
Y'a moyen d'avoir un petit récap des jeux testés ?  ::P:

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Y'a moyen d'avoir un petit récap des jeux testés ?


Nan, faut tout regarder  :haha: 

Bon, j'ai mis à jour les replays twitch pour avoir la liste des jeux testés avec leurs liens respectifs en description.
Mais puisque tu demandes je me permets de poster un recap ici :

EPISODE 0 :
-Le détournement du grand détournement
-Agatha Christie : Le Casse-briques
-Business Plan Clicker
-American psycho PEGI 3
-Pickle Rick Simulator
-Locky3 Le Noeil du tigre 2 Players Only
-Black Shmurfs' Attack
-Game Of Thrones, Episode 1: Racer
ÉPISODE 0.5 : 
-Ferry 2019
-La Grenouille qui se veut faire aussi grosse que le Boeuf
-The Big Bang Game - The Big Bang Theory Game
-Al le Chimiste
-20h40
-Red Is Dead: Reparation
-C'est Pas Sorcier, Bordel.
-PMU - Le film - Le jeu officiel du fiml
-Insert Coin Coin
-Ryan Jetlines Safety Demonstration - The Game

La prochaine session est prévue pour le samedi 16, à 20h encore.

En espérant vous y retrouver  :^_^:

----------


## Taro

Merci pour ce récapitulatif  :Mellow2:

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Bonsoir,
On est en live d'ici une heure !
Rdv sur Twitch  ::lol::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Il y a eu hier, de mémoire :
    - CPC l'émission (celui de Zerger)
    - B.O.U.S.E.
    - The Boyz
    - Super Tovaritch
    - Black Mirror
    - À la recherche du temps perdu le téléfilm le jeu
    - Jeu de Trônes
    - Titanic

J'en oublie peut-être un ou deux mais il y avait quelques perles de prétendants au titre suprème.

Et normalement un marathon du bouclage du Stream la semaine prochaine, ce qui est triste parce que je serai pas là mais mon jeu, si.

Mais je peux pas rater mon groupe préféré le jour pile de mes 40 ans...

Zeb... Nardine...

Quoi qu'il en soit, gros boulot, c'est de mieux en mieux le Stream, vous serez parfaitement rodés après le prochain, je pense.

(Par contre faut y aller mollo sur le sirop pour la toux, normalement il y a une posologie à respecter).

----------


## Grhyll

Haaan je l'ai manqué, ça m'était juste complètement sorti de la tête  ::o:  (Alors même que j'avais fini de regarder l'épisode précédent quelques heures plus tôt  ::(:  )
En tout cas c'est cool y avait du monde semblerait-il :D Et j'ai déjà regardé le test de Jeu de Trone, ça fait plaisir  ::lol::  Et maintenant je vais me regarder le reste par petits bouts au fil de la semaine ^^

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Bah ui, on t'attendait nous  ::'(: 
Promis si on remet ça on fera un effort sur la com' !
Merci @DDMagnetiques, on va commencer à mettre les replays sur youtube pour ceux qui n'auraient pas pu voir leur jeu testé (les épisodes 0 n'étant déjà plus dispos sur Twitch) et on se revoit pour une dernière samedi prochain même heure.

----------


## Zerger

Pour une fois que j'étais dispo, c'était sympa.

Je plains les rédacteurs de CPC par contre: p

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Terrible ces streams, merci d'avoir usé de votre temps sur ces nombreuses horreurs vidéo-ludiques  ::): 

Je lève le voile sur certaines questions existentielles soulevées lors du test d'Insert Coin Coin :
- La musique originale n'est pas choisie au hasard : outre son évidente qualité acoustique, un certain Didier Couly était au synthé du groupe.
- Quand à la tête qui tourne pendant les explosions, il s'agit bien sûr de celle de

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> il s'agit bien sûr de celle de


Mais quiii ?? Didier Couly aussi ? 
Merci d'avoir pris du tiens pour nous regarder dépérir devant cette abondance d'horreur créative en tous cas !  ::lol:: 

Et merci à tous ceux qui nous suivent également, ça nous fait vraiment très plaisir ! J'espère que vous serez encore plus nombreux pour le grand final !
Vraiment dommage de pas t'y voir DDMagnetiques, comme l'épisode risque d'être très long, on peut difficilement le décaler de notre côté  ::'(: .

Sachant que c'est le dernier, la liste des jeux qui seront diffusés n'est pas un mystère (dans le lot un certain Twitch Chat Battle pourra être très fun à jouer ensemble  :;): )

donc nous vous donnons une dernière fois rdv ce week-end le 23/11/19 toujours à 20h sur notre chaîne Twitch.

À samedi

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Haha non, ça aurait pu être marrant, mais il s'agit juste d'explosions Michael Bay  ::): 
J'essayerai d'être dispo samedi, et dans le cas contraire je materai le replay ^^

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah mais tupain, ils ont fait ça sur une chaine dédié. Je guettait comme un con sur la chaine de canard PC. Et j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont testé mon jeu dans l'épisode 0 qui n'est pas (plus ? ) en ligne sur twitch.

    J'suis deg.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est un stream non officiel, là :D Pas la rédac !

Et je crois qu'ils avaient mentionné qu'ils allaient uploader sur Youtube les épisodes plus disponibles sur Twitch ?

----------


## pierrecastor

Rhaa mais définitivement, je comprend rien ^^

Je leur en serait très reconnaissant si il y avait moyen de remettre quelque part l'épisode 0.  ::o: 

En tout cas, je les remercie d'avoir pris le temps de jouer à mon "jeu".

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Cher pierrecastor,

Toute l'équipe de StreamSomethingHorrible (qui n'a donc rien à voir avec CanardPC comme l'a dit Grhyll) et moi-même, sommes au regret de t'annoncer que ton jeu a bien été testé dans l'épisode 0, l'épisode maudit, celui où tout est parti en vrille (en particulier le son) et il est important que tu saches que le plus gros couac (après le plantage qui a scindé cet épisode en deux) est intervenu pendant le test de _American psycho PEGI 3_, nous nous en excusons !

Aussi cet épisode est désormais sous scellés à l'abri des regards innocents, et nous n'accepterons de le sortir de son cercueil qu'à une condition : comment passer le jeu de la carte de visite, afin d'humilier cette ordure de Van Patten !

En attendant ta réponse (et accessoirement que je mette tout ce fourbi sur youtube) tu peux apprécier un extrait de ce test dans un des temps fort de l'épisode (Le poignet d'argent 2017 en action !) qui lui est resté sur la chaîne !

----------


## pierrecastor

J'ai effectivement vu l'extrait, qui m'a bien fait rire.

Pour le jeu de la carte, j'ai longtemps réflechi à la condition de victoire parfaite (genre 15 minutes environ) pour décider que le mieux serait de faire du 50% / 50% au pif. Vue que dans le film, ils se branlochent sur leur cartes qui se ressemble quand même toutes.  ::P:

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Cher pierrecastor,

L'épisode 0 est de nouveau en ligne sur youtube.




Encore toutes nos excuses pour les souffrances auditives.

À samedi j'espère.

Cdt

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci. \o/

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Bonjour à tous !

Un dernier petit mot pour remercier (encore) tous ceux qui nous ont regardés et soutenus durant cette (trop?) longue émission.

Je regrette (avis perso) d'avoir pris moins le temps sur certains jeux, on s'est parfois précipités pour tout un tas de raisons, mais aucune ne concernait le (dé)plaisir qu'on a eu en testant vos mer...veilles !  ::wub::  

Vous avez été très nombreux a regarder les replays sur notre chaîne Twitch (si on compare au nombre de participants de la jam) , j'ose me dire que ce n'est pas (que) par pur masochisme  ::trollface::  

Mais ! Si jamais un participant désireux de voir son chef-d'oeuvre testé par notre équipe (et dont l'épisode ne serait plus en ligne sur Twitch) qu'il se rassure : je vais progressivement tout mettre sur notre chaîne Youtube ! J'espère avoir fini avant 2020  ::ninja:: 

L'épisode 0.5 est d'ailleurs maintenant en ligne  ::lol:: 




Merci encore

----------


## Grhyll

Merci à vous, c'était chouette !

----------


## Taro

On attend la mise en ligne des autres sessions !  :;):

----------


## RustineMan

Merci Camarades pour ces bons moments !

----------

